# Wade limit dance 11/8!



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Managed a limit Friday on the way home from the office. Fish from 14-21". Great way to end the day.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess Nic !!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get em!!! Congrats!


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Way to get on them! Heat up the grease!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

good job. quite the mix in sizes...but they'll all feed you well :yes:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice kill, just want everyone to also know that I watched Russian get on his knees with a 14' boutwell pole and stab a flounder right in the head in like 8 to 10' of water !!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome stab !!!!!!! wish I had the camera going !


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Awesome and after a long day at work, man what a life!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job Nic, starting to heat up.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

